# Quantum of Solace?



## Shadowy Lady (Nov 15, 2008)

Anyone else watched this yet? I saw on the opining night yesterday. We were in the line up for about 2 hours! I must say that though the movie didn't suck, I much preferred the previous Bond movie, Casino Royal.

It was still money not wasted coz I think Daniel Craig is hot
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Thoughts?


----------



## purrtykitty (Nov 15, 2008)

*Re: Quantom of Solace?*

Saw it and I thought it was pretty good (I haven't seen the other ones with him, though). Daniel Craig is hotttt!!!


----------



## vocaltest (Nov 15, 2008)

*Re: Quantom of Solace?*

i saw it a few weeks ago i didn't enjoy it. 
well... i did, but it wasn't the best. it didn't really have a story line as such. it just seemed to be a bunch of flashbacks and all he did was go round killing people. yes i know thats what bond does, but there needs to be a story line to it. bah.. anyway, daniel craig. RAH!!!


----------



## S.S.BlackOrchid (Nov 16, 2008)

*Re: Quantom of Solace?*

It was different because it was more about his personal stuff and didn't have too much of a story line.


----------



## Janice (Nov 16, 2008)

*Re: Quantom of Solace?*

LOVED it, thought it was excellent. Daniel Craig is smoking hot


----------



## reesesilverstar (Nov 16, 2008)

*Re: Quantom of Solace?*

There was no story line. It sucked for me...

Booo...


----------



## Shadowy Lady (Nov 16, 2008)

*Re: Quantom of Solace?*

^^ I agree with the storyline thing. That was my problem too. I also wasn't happy that they got rid of a lot of Bond stuff. Like not once did he say: "name is Bond, Jame Bond!"


----------



## euphrosyne_rose (Nov 16, 2008)

*Re: Quantom of Solace?*

I saw it last night with my sister and I would give it maybe 3.5 out of 5 starts. I was also disappointed that the "story line" was pretty much him running around killing people for revenge and disappointed there wasn't more naked Bond! LOL!
I agree that some things were definitely missing, like the "Bond. James Bond" and there was no Q with his gadgets and I always enjoy his short lived but hot relationships with the ladies (gives you something to sigh over) and this time it didn't seem like there was much to that either. Overall I'm glad I saw it and it definitely had some great action but I hope the next one blows this one away. I read Daniel Craig is contracted to do at least 2 more, so we've got that to look forward to!


----------



## LMD84 (Nov 16, 2008)

i reallyed enjoyed it and preferred it to casino royale (even though the theme song for that is wayyyyy better!!)  i liked the fact it was a carry on from casino and so it didn't need a massive storyline as it was almost as if the two were two parters.

plus i got to see it for free as it's a sony film and i got to play spot the sony product throughout! so sad!


----------



## dollypink (Nov 16, 2008)

i did prefer casino royale, but quantum was good, i think it ties up some loose ends from casino, and sets things up nicely for the next storyline
and yes, daniel craig is v hot as bond. ;P


----------



## MAC_Whore (Nov 16, 2008)

I saw it today and loved it.  I like that it was a bit darker and grittier.  I liked that they tied up loose ends from the last one.  I liked all of the charecters except the south american CIA section chief.  They tapped into an overused, tired stereotype for him.  

The fact that he is a bit unruly (killing so freely) is due to the fact that at this point, he is still a new agent and lacks discipline and discretion thus far. 

The reason he hasn't said, "Bond, James Bond" is due to the fact that he is progressing into some of the Bond trademarks as he moves forward in the role (I heard that in an interview with a writer).

I wasn't crazy about the theme song.


----------



## Holy Rapture (Nov 21, 2008)

I saw it on Nov 8 .. Released here on 7 actually ... I must say I really enjoyed QOS and preferred it to Casino Royale in some ways ... The game in CR went too far n got boring ... I loved the raw action n the more human and believable Bond, that Craig portrays brilliantly!! Since, these movies are s'posed to be the beginning of how Bond came to being, I really am loving him ... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I rather liked that there was no Q and no, Bond, James Bond at the start


----------



## Shadowy Lady (Nov 21, 2008)

^^ hehe, I grew up watching all the Bond movies, so I kinda missed the quote "Bond, James Bond" in QOS.

I'm looking forward to the next two Bond movies with Daniel Craig


----------

